# Monitor zeigt bei 2560x1440 nur 30Hz an



## vinyard (9. April 2014)

EIN kumpel hat sich einen gebrauchten rechner gekauft!
heute ist sein monitor gekommen EIZO: EV-Serie - EV2736W
aber bei 2560x1440 kann er nur 30Hz auswählen ??wieso
kann es an der IGPU liegen da er noch keine GPU hat? IGPU ist HD4000??


WIN 8  i7 3770K

DANKE SCHONMAL


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2014)

Wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen?
Und ist der Treiber installiert?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

AN DER IGPU KANN ES EIGENTLICH NICHT LIEGEN !!!!!!


----------



## Diaflolo97 (9. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> AN DER IGPU KANN ES EIGENTLICH NICHT LIEGEN !!!!!!



Bleib mal ganz ruhig, das liest sich so agressiv.

Eigtl wundert es mich, theoretisch sollte das kein Problem sein. Unterstützt der Monitor überhaupt WQHD?


----------



## vinyard (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

monitor ist doch verlinkt!
monitor ist über dvi angeschlossen da noch kein dvi verfügbar ist!


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*



Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Bleib mal ganz ruhig, das liest sich so agressiv.
> 
> Eigtl wundert es mich, theoretisch sollte das kein Problem sein. Unterstützt der Monitor überhaupt WQHD?



Ja, der Titel liest sich auch aggressiv. Und mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt der TE durch die Großbuchstaben auch nicht.

Normalerweise würde ich sagen mal in den GPU Treibereinstellungen gucken, aber wenn er keine hat.....
Wo hast du denn die 30hz eingestellt ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*



vinyard schrieb:


> monitor ist doch verlinkt!
> monitor ist über dvi angeschlossen da noch kein dvi verfügbar ist!


 
Häää er ist über DVI angeschlossen weil noch kein DVI verfügbar ist?
Wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## vinyard (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

also im intel treiber und normal über bildschirmauflösung über den desktop kann ich bis FHD auflösung 60HZ einstellen alles was drüber ist nur 30HZ

ist über dvi angeschlossen da noch kein hdmi verfügbar ist sorry ^^


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

Eine geheime Botschaft 
Versuch mal über Display Port anzuschliessen.
Was für ein DVI Kabel benutzt du denn ? DVI-I oder DVI-D


----------



## Diaflolo97 (9. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Eine geheime Botschaft
> Versuch mal über Display Port anzuschliessen.
> Was für ein DVI Kabel benutzt du denn ? DVI-I oder DVI-D



Ach was, VGA tuts auch 
Aber da drauf wäre ich so schnell nicht gekommen


----------



## vinyard (9. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

DVI-Iwieso spielt das ne rolle?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2014)

Single Link oder Dual Link?


----------



## vinyard (10. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

sorry ist  	       		    DVI-D angeschlossen 
was ich aber echt nicht verstehen das wenn ich FHD auflösung einstell das ich auf 60HZ stellen kan sobald ich ne auflösung drüber bin gehts es nicht mehr !


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

Nur weil es ein DVI-D Kabel ist, heisst das nicht das es ein Duallinkkabel ist.
Guck mal ob das ne volle Pinbelegung hat und ob das Board auch ne volle Belegung hat.


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2014)

vinyard,
guck einfach mal bei Wikipedia nach Digital Video Interface. Dann schau dir die Anschlüsse von Mainboards und Monitor und das Kabel an.

Oh, hab gerade gelesen, dass bei dem Monitor normalerweise schon das passende Kabel dabei ist.
Weißt du welches Board dein Kumpel nutzt?


----------



## vinyard (10. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

ne sorry kann ich nicht sagen aber werde wohl morgen mal vorbei fahren um mir sellbst ein bild zu machen!!!


----------



## Rabber (10. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*

Ich habe die Lösung bei meine Asus z87 Plus ist es genau so.Da steht 

Integrated Graphics Processor 
Multi-VGA output support : HDMI/DVI-D/RGB/Mini DisplayPort ports *1
- Supports HDMI with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 2560 x 1600 @ 60 Hz
- Supports DVI-D with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
- Supports RGB with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
- Supports Mini DisplayPort with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Hz

Also über DVI-D Maximal 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz wenn er dann ein 2560 x 1440 Monitor hat ist es klar das die Hz gesenkt wird.


----------



## vinyard (10. April 2014)

*AW: MONITOR ZEIGT BEI 2560x1440 nur 30Hz AN*



Rabber schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lösung bei meine Asus z87 Plus ist es genau so.Da steht
> 
> Integrated Graphics Processor
> Multi-VGA output support : HDMI/DVI-D/RGB/Mini DisplayPort ports *1
> ...





Genau wie ich es angenommen habe da er ja bei FHD seine 60HZ hat sobald ich über die 1920 × 1080 gehe macht er nur noch 30 HZ


----------

